# [Wet Thumb Forum]-96 lt



## Rosana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi all

A picture of my 96 lt tank. I know a little bit too much red plant...







but I love them so much















If you have any comments please let me know.

Greetings from Switzerland
Rosana
(My English isn't so good, sorry!)


----------



## Rosana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi all

A picture of my 96 lt tank. I know a little bit too much red plant...







but I love them so much















If you have any comments please let me know.

Greetings from Switzerland
Rosana
(My English isn't so good, sorry!)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I love the red plants too. This is the first time I've seen the haze in the water make the tank look cool. Seems very mystical.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like it to! Welcome to the Wet Thumb Rosana!


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

When I first looked at your tank I thought it looked like a foggy morning sunrise. Nice job.


----------



## Rosana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hallo

Some change in the place of the plant but still foggy


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very healthy looking growth. Looks super!


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

Looking very good!

Can you please provide some tank specs?

Cheers,

Detox


----------



## Rosana (Dec 18, 2003)

Please find some specification








Tank Size: 60 x 40 x 40 cm (24 x 16 x 16 in) 
Volume: 96lt 
Plants: Ammania gracilis, Anubias barteri var. nana bonsai, Ceratophyllum demersum, Cryptocoryne crispatula, Echinodorus 'Aflame', Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis pusilla, Glossostigma elatinoides, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hottonia inflata, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata, Ludwigia glandulosa, Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv', Myriophyllum tuberculatum, Myriophyllum sp., Nesaea crassicaulis, Ophiopogon 'KYOTO', Phyllanthus fluitans, Proserpinaca palustris, Rotala macrandra, Vesicularia dubyana
Fish/Animals: 40 Boraras micros, 4 Trichopsis pumila, xxx Caridina singhalensis 
Substrate: Fine sand 0,5 - 0,8 mm and Laterit
Lighting: HQI Philips CDM-TD 150W and 2 x 9W
Filtration: HMF 
Additional Information: CO2 injection, one bubble per second and Dennerle furtilation system


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

I like,, very good,,,,


----------

